# Simplicity landlord dlx deck problem



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

I have a landlord dlx with a 50” mower deck. I broke a spring on the pto pulley system. I have a new spring but for the life of me I can’t find where it mounts on the deck side. Help!










Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy afiggis, welcome to the forum.

I've attached a parts diagram of your deck, if it helps at all... your belt doesn't look good to me.


----------



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

Ah, so both springs attach at the same point. #6 and #19. I do have a spare belt but I’m cheap and won’t replace it until it breaks. Thx for the diagram. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

Replaced the belt and spring but still don’t seem to have good tension on it. Only getting one belt to spin










Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

Make that one “blade” to spin. The one on the drive arbor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

Apparently I don’t keep a clean enough deck. After prodding with a screwdriver I found a hole in the deck that figured HAD to be there. Works flawlessly now. Maybe a winter project should be blasting and repainting the deck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

